# [Essentials] SNES



## Bitbyte (Aug 26, 2006)

Post the essential or your most favourite SNES games in this topic. I'll edit my first post with new games. If there's a game that lots of people don't like, it'll get removed from this post.

7th Saga, The
ActRaiser 2
ActRaiser
Adventures of Batman and Robin
Aero the Acro-Bat
Aladdin
Another World
Arkanoid - Doh It Again
Area 88
Art of Fighting
Assault Suits Valken (Cybernator)
Asterix & Obelix
Asterix
Axelay
Bahamut Lagoon                                                             [Translated] 
Batman Returns
Battle Clash                                                              
Battletoads & Double Dragon - The Ultimate Team
Battletoads in Battlemaniacs
Biker Mice From Mars
Blackthorne
Breath of Fire II
Breath of Fire
Bubsy II
Bubsy in Claws Encounters of the Furred Kind
Bust-A-Move
Cannon Fodder
Captain Commando
Cameltry
Castlevania - Dracula X
Chavez
Choplifter 3
Cho Jikuu Yosai Macross
Choujikuu Yousai Macross - Scrambled Valkyrie
Clock Tower (Tranlated)
Chrono Trigger
Contra III - The Alien Wars
Darius
Demon's Crest
Der Langrisser                                                               [Translated]
Donkey Kong Country 2 - Diddy's Kong Quest
Donkey Kong Country 3 - Dixie Kong's Double Trouble
Donkey Kong Country
DoReMi Fantasy
Double Dragon V - The Shadow Falls
Dr. Mario
Dragon Ball Z - Hyper Dimension
Dragon Quest I & II                                                      [Translated]
Dragon Quest V - Tenkuu no Hanayome                         [Translated]
Dragon Quest VI - Maboroshi no Daichi                           [Translated]
Dragon's Lair
Dungeon Master
Dual Orb II
E.V.O. Search for Eden
Earthbound
Earthworm Jim 2
Earthworm Jim
Final Fantasy - Mystic Quest
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy V                                                             [Translated]
Final Fight 2
Final Fight 3
Final Fight Guy
Final Fight
Fire Emblem - Monshou no Nazo          [Fire Emblem games are translated to English]
Fire Emblem - Seisen no Keifu
Fire Emblem - Thraki 776
Firemen, The / Ignition Factor
Flashback - The Quest for Identity
Front Mission
Front Mission - Gun Hazard
Fushigi no Shiren
F-ZERO Grand Prix 2
F-ZERO
Ganbare Goemon 2-4
GODS
Gokujou Parodius
Goof Troop
Gradius III
Gundam Wing Endless Duel
Harvest Moon
Hyper Zone
Illusion of Gaia
Jikkyou Oshaberi Parodius
Joe & Mac 2: Lost in the Tropics
Kikki Kai Kai  (Pocky and Rocky)
Killer Instinct
King Arthur's World
King of Dragons, The
Kirby's Fun Pak
Kirby Super Star
Kirby's Avalanche
Kirby's Dream Course
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Knights of the Round
Legend of The Mystical Ninja, The
Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past
Lemmings 2 - The Tribes
Lemmings
Lost Vikings II, The
Lost Vikings, The
Lufia & The Fortress of Doom
Lufia II - Rise of the Sinistrals
Magical Drop 2
Mario No Super Picross
Mario Paint
MegaMan & Bass (R&F)
Mega Man X 2
Mega Man X 3
Mega Man X
Mega Man 7
Metal Combat
Metal Marines
Metal Warriors
Monopoly
Metal Combat
Monstonia (Translated)
Mortal Kombat 3
Mortal Kombat II
Mortal Kombat
Mysterious Dungeon, The (1,2) (Taloon&Shiren)
Ninja Gaiden Trilogy
Ninja Warriors
Ninja Warriors Again
Ogre Battle - The March of the Black Queen
Otoboke Ninja Colossum
Out of This World (Another World, the sequel to Flashback)
Paladin's Quest
Parodius - Non-Sense Fantasy
Pilotwings
Plok!
Power Rangers: The Fighting Edition
Prince of Persia 2 - The Shadow & The Flame
Prince of Persia
Puzzle Me!
Ranma 1/2 (Translated)
Ren + Stimpy : Fire Dogs
Rival Turf
Rock N' Roll Racing
Romance of the Three Kingdoms II
Romance of the Three Kingdoms III - Dragon of Destiny
Romance of the Three Kingdoms IV - Wall of Fire
Romancing SaGa 3
R-Type III - The Third Lightning
Rudra No Hihou
Rushing Beat Shura
Samurai Shodown
Secret of Evermore
Secret of Mana
Secret of the Stars
Seiken Densetsu 3 [Translated]
Shadowrun
Shin Kidou Senki Gundam W - Endless Duel
Shin Megami Tensei
Shin Megami Tensei 2
Sim City
Sky Blazer
Sonic Blast Man 2
Space Megaforce
Soul Blazer
Sparkster
Star Fox 2
Star Fox
Star Ocean
Street Fighter Alpha 2
Street Fighter II - The World Warrior
Street Fighter II Turbo - Hyper Fighting
Sunset Riders
Super Adventure Island
Super Aleste
Super Bomberman
Super Buster Bros
Super Castlevania IV
Super Double Dragon
Super Drift Out
Super Empire Strikes Back
Super Ghouls 'N Ghosts
Super Mario All-Stars
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario RPG - Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World 2 - Yoshi's Island
Super Mario World
Super Metroid
Super Punch Out
Super Return Of The Jedi
Super R-Type
Super Smash Tennis
Super Smash T.V.
Super Scope 6
Super Star Wars
Super Street Fighter II - The New Challengers
Super Turrican (1,2)
Tactics Ogre - Let Us Cling Together
Tae Kwon Do
Tales of Phantasia
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV - Turtles in Time
Terranigma
Tetris Attack
Tetris Battle Gaiden
Tetris & Dr. Mario
TMNT: Tournament Fighters
Top Gear
Treasure Hunter G
Twisted Tales of Spike McFang
Ultima : Runes Of Virtue 2
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
Umihara Kawase
U.N. Squadron
Undercover Cops
Uniracers
Wario Woods
Whirlo
Wild Guns
Wonder Project J - Kikai no Shounen Pino
Ys III - Wanderers from Ys
Ys IV - Mask of the Sun
Yuu Yuu Hakusho 1-4
Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Orc (Aug 26, 2006)

Shin Megami Tensei
Shin Megami Tensei 2


----------



## teh_raf3 (Aug 26, 2006)

Chrono Trigger
Donkey Kong Country
Super Mario All-Stars
Super Mario RPG
Super Mario World 2
Terranigma


----------



## tshu (Aug 26, 2006)

Earthbound, Earthbound, and Earthbound. And Captain Commando.


----------



## lastdual (Aug 26, 2006)

In addition to what you've got:

Demon's Crest
Tactics Ogre
Ogre Battle
MegaMan & Bass (R&F)
Tetris Attack
Tetris & Dr. Mario
Super Punch Out
Soul Blazer
Sparkster
Sky Blazer
Wild Guns
Top Gear
Treasure Hunter G
Harvest Moon
TMNT 4
Super Turrican (1,2)
The Mysterious Dungeon (1,2) (Taloon&Shiren)
Magical Drop 2
Super Robot Wars (3,4,Gaiden)
Super Aleste
Rudra No Hihou
Macross Scrambled Valkyrie

*PS:* if you want a comprehensive list with every overrated SNES game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, try the gamefaqs system boards for threads like this: _Top 100 SNES games_


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 26, 2006)

These are pretty much my favourite SNES games:
7th Saga, The
Actraiser
Breath of Fire II
Chrono Trigger
Donkey Kong Country
Final Fantasy III
Illusion of Gaia
Killer Instinct
Lufia II
Mario Paint
Megaman X
Secret of Mana
Shadowrun (SWE)
Street Fighter II Turbo
Super Castlevania IV
Super Mario World
Super Metroid
Super Punch Out!!
Super Probotector
Super Turrican
Terranigma
The Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
U.N. Squadron


But there are many others I really like too, but most of them are either jap or I didn't play too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for example:
Seiken Densetsu 3
Rudora No Hihou
Tales of Phantasia
Ninja Gaiden Trilogy


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 26, 2006)

Contra III: The Alien Wars
Disney's Magical Quest 3
Donald Duck in Maui Mallard: Cold Shadow
Killer Instinct
Megaman 7
Megaman & Bass
Megaman X
Megaman X2
Megaman X3
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers
MMPR: The Movie
MMPR: Fighting Edition
Spider-Man & Venom: Maximum Carnage
Super Mario Allstars + World
Super Metroid
Super Smash TV
Super Street Fighter II: Turbo
Yoshi's Island

All I can remember..., for now.


----------



## bikingcam (Aug 28, 2006)

Super Smash TV!!!!


----------



## PURPLEMUSTANG (Sep 2, 2006)

What happenned to shadowrunner?One of the coolest RPG's ever.


----------



## Foppzter (Sep 2, 2006)

Shadowrun and Addams Family.


----------



## corbs132 (Sep 2, 2006)

super mario rpg ftw


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 2, 2006)

Super Buster Bros.


----------



## lagman (Sep 2, 2006)

There´s Wild Guns already on the list, I´m happy with it.


----------



## OrR (Sep 2, 2006)

Umihara Kawase is missing!!!


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 2, 2006)

RIVAL TURF
SuperMarioWorld
Smash Tv
Super Scope 6
Kirby's Avalanche


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 3, 2006)

Super Metroid
Mega Man X-X3
Super Mario World
Kirby Superstar


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Sep 3, 2006)

space megaforce, one of the better vertical shooters


----------



## Covarr (Sep 5, 2006)

You're missing Aladdin. It's a completely different game from the Genesis Aladdin, and both are excellent in their own ways.


----------



## notchristopher (Sep 8, 2006)

Playing Chrono Trigger now and im loving it.  Gonna vote for Earthbound too.


----------



## RAneo (Sep 16, 2006)

earthbound is funny... the graphics and so on... but the battles... are completly random... dunno.... it doesnt attract me 

why do u love it so much?


----------



## dew98 (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(RAneo @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> earthbound is funny... the graphics and so on... but the battles... are completly random... dunno.... it doesnt attract me
> 
> why do u love it so much?



The battles in Earthbound aren't random encounters?


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hyper Zone is one of my favorites. Kinda like a space harroir clone with mode 7 graphics. More virtual reality feel to it though. Very fun straigh forward shooter.

Super Aleste, or Space Megaforce is a nice addition to the Aleste series that started on the Master System. Just good solid shooting games.

Metal Combat and Battle Clash were both fecking great games.
Its just fun to hold up that super scope and go one on one with a mech.
So fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im hoping that superscope games will be avaible in the Virtual Console.
I have plans to tear up a Wiimote and put it in an old Super Scope case :3
Maybe rewire the buttons somehow or something. Gotta be a way to do it.

Anyway, other games would be the Final Fight series. One two and three despite all the cuts to make it extra clean :/

Plus PilotWings was a great one that shouldnt be missed. Im waiting for a next gen sequal. 

Oh ya, cant forget the Daruis games, if you like to shoot robotic fish that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Graduis three for SNES was a memerable one.

Also cant forget Super Ghols and ghosts
Oh and Ninja Warriors Again was one of my favorites too.

Oh ya, Starfox2 beta, but a fun one :3
Still havent tried the DS remake of it though.


----------



## Devante (Oct 19, 2006)

Are we allowed to post imports?

One very interesting fighting game is:
*Yuuyuu Hakusho Tokubehuten*

Basically you pick a character, you each have your half of the screen, you try do a button combination (like up+B)
before and with more power than your opponent, then the move you did plays out on the screen in anime form.

It's kind of like an interactive anime.

It has all kinds of cool sequences like cutting to your projectiles running into each other if you shoot them both at
the same time.

You don't need to know Japanese to play, but a trip to GameFAQs won't hurt in learning the moves.


A great shooter that anyone that likes Gradius should enjoy:
*Cho Jikuu Yosai Macross*

A problem with a lot of shooters is that they are poor quality games. Some even look like someone's homeworkassignment.
Especially side-scrollers for some reason. It's my opinion that even the console versions of Gradius are lacking that special something.
Well, except Gradius V which is perfect.

This Macross game is a great quality game. The graphics and gameplay look like the team actually cared about the final product.
And no Japanese needed!

By the way, I'm too lazy to check back but Axelay better be on that list!


----------



## gixxaman (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is my list:
Super MArio RPG
Kirby's Dream Course
Super MArio Wolrd
Super Punch Out
Link to the Past
Donkey Kong 1 & 2
Earthbound
Street Fighter 2 Turbo
Mario Kart (The best ever made)
Dr MArio and Tetris on same cart
Super Mario Allstars


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 20, 2006)

umm... zombies ate my neighbors? it was the last game i played on snes & i forgot if that's what it's called... but yeah... that & mario all-stars (with super mario world)... all megaman... all of donkey kong... contra... i don't know... lion king was good (when i was a kid, i guess)... uhh... that's all i can remember right now.

edit: ooh, zelda... i play that on gba, now... and that's pretty much all i can remember that i've ever really played on the snes.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 24, 2006)

Chrono Trigger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 24, 2006)

Kirby Fun Pack, called something else in the US but I loved it had al ot of fun with its various 2 player games.


----------



## rezen (Jan 7, 2007)

These are some games that are often forgotten... Some great games here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Hope they all come to VC)

Batman Returns (Another Scrolling Beat-em-up with Wall Slam FTW!)
Biker Mice From Mars (Decent racer in the style of Rock 'n Roll Racing)
Cameltry/On The Ball (Better than the DS version)
Cybernater/Assault Suits Valken (Amazing Shoot-em-up. A MUST PLAY!!)
Ganbare Goemon 2-4 (Japanese Mystical Ninja sequels but can be played through without much trouble)
Magic Sword (Just because I used to play this at my arcade alot)
Mario no Super Picross (DS version of this out soon)
Ninja Warriors Again (Great scrolling Beat-em-up)
S.O.S./Septentrion (A bit of a different platforming game)
Skyblazer (I remember this because of that awesome Super Play cover. The game wasn't too bad either)
Stunt Race FX (This was great even with the crappy framerate)
Sunset Riders (Great shooter)
Super Adventure Island (Classic platformer)
Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts (Why hasn't this been added yet?)
Tae Kwon Do (Really really good beat-em-up)
Tetris Butou Gaiden (Best Tetris Multiplayer. Ever.)
Tin Star (Werid but cool)
Twisted Tales of Spike McFang (Nice Action RPG)
U.N. Squadron (Better than the Arcade version)
Whirlo (Great Platformer which will CHANGE YOUR ICY HEART! Seriously, that opening cinema freaked me as a kid)

I wanna see some more different things in the list


----------



## gbasho (Jan 19, 2007)

+1 for umihara kawase~ i *still* can't get that music outta my head ; ;


----------



## ajjav924 (Feb 1, 2007)

I love the snes rpg's. but I speed them up on the emulators.


----------



## ramza__x (Feb 11, 2007)

Metal Marines (U) - 1994, Namco

Learn how to play it man, its good!!! very good!!
I can finished, without cheat of course!!

PS : But hard!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_Marines


----------



## shurf (Feb 21, 2007)

Mega Man 7! 

Probably my second favorite MM game after Mega Man 8.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Feb 21, 2007)

Shadowrun & Earthbound made the list so I'm cool.  Oh yeah, Mario Paint!


----------



## Bali (Feb 21, 2007)

What about Mario kart and Street Racer? Both very good games.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 11, 2007)

Paladin's Quest (Originallity for an SNES game) and Equinox (Dungeon Crawler...sorta). Both games are pretty difficult.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 11, 2007)

i vote for donkey kong country 1 and evo search for eden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theres loads more but i cant be annoyed.


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbours, that game was awesome. I couldn't play it for so long cuz my SNES broke and i just didn't want to use an emulator to play it on my pc. Now that I can use homebrew GC on my Wii I'm playing it all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also Mario Kart, classic all time favourite mario kart game.
And Super Mario World, but thats a given


----------



## thomaspajamas (Apr 17, 2007)

Chrono Trigger
FF2
FF3
Super Mario World
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
Link to the Past
Super Metroid
F-Zero
Donkey Kong Country
Super Mario RPG


----------



## Westside (Apr 17, 2007)

Seiken Densetsu 3.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 17, 2007)

Double check the list on the first post before posting.  We all know that SD3 belongs on the top 10 =)


----------



## Westside (Apr 17, 2007)

Whoops...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad Kirby Superstar (or Kirby Fun PAck to us PAL gamers) made the list, loved that game and I still play the 2 player games with mates.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Whoops...


Just makin sure =)  The list has led me to several games I have not yet played as well, so I've got a long list of games I need to try cause of these [essentials] lists


----------



## OSW (Jun 14, 2007)

Any chance of a NES essentials topic???


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2007)

Damn, double post.  Sorry about that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2007)

You forgot The Firemen! It's a great game, although I haven't had a chance to test it on SNemulDS.

http://www.mobygames.com/game/snes/firemen/screenshots


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 1, 2007)

I noticed GODS and King Arthur's World isn't anywhere on this list.. They deserve to be because they are so damn hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and Mario Paint!


----------



## assassda (Aug 23, 2007)

i wont list the obvious(metroid marios dkc)

puzzle me!
Tetris Attack
Mario No Super Picross (J)
Warios Woods

and my favs
Contra III
Gundam Wing Endless Duel
Megaman X


----------



## User200 (Aug 23, 2007)

Secret of the Stars.. add that to the list.

Secret of Mana was my all time Favorite
Lufia And the Fortress of Doom was a CLOSE Second


----------



## jbouba (Aug 23, 2007)

MARIO KART !! THE ultime game !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Street fighter 2
Zelda 3
Super mario
and bomberman !
TOP 5


----------



## Tylon (Aug 23, 2007)

- Super Mario World
- E.V.O. Search for Eden


----------



## dunderhead (Aug 23, 2007)

F-Zero
Super Mario Kart
Illusion of Gaia
Super Mario All-Stars w/World
NBA Jam: TE
Killer Instinct
Super Street Fighter II Turbo
Secret of Mana
Final Fantasy II  (IV)
Final Fantasy III  (VI)
Chrono Trigger (personal favorite game of all time)
Super Mario RPG
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Donkey Kong Country 1, 2, and 3
Super Metroid
Earthbound


----------



## takuya (Aug 23, 2007)

hum..
Super Mario World
Contra III - The Alien Wars
The Legend of Zelda : A link to the past
F Zero
Castlevania IV
Final Fantasy III
Pilotwings
Super Aleste
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario All Stars


----------



## Arvias (Aug 24, 2007)

Terranigma
Soul Blazer
Illusion Of Time
Secret Of Mana/Evermore
King Arthurs Quest
Mystic Quest
Breath Of Fire 2
The Legend of Zelda : A link to the past
Chrono Trigger
E.V.O. Search for Eden


----------



## STuPiD (Aug 24, 2007)

Super Mario World only!!!!


----------



## theNomad (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah had to mention King Arthur's World myself, one of the few that worked with the snes mouse, really neat game
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Arthur's_World


----------



## MrDunk (Aug 24, 2007)

Earthbound Hands down!


----------



## MrDunk (Aug 24, 2007)

Earthbound Hands down!


----------



## camx (Aug 25, 2007)

Lufia 2
Shadowrun
Breath of Fire 1 
Breath of Fire 2
Secret of Mana
Super Mario RPG


----------



## -h4ck3r- (Sep 24, 2007)

Gundam Wing: Endless Duel that is awesome...


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 27, 2007)

Aero the Acro-Bat
Battletoads & Double Dragon: The Ultimate Team
Battletoads in Battlemaniacs
Bubsy in: Claws Encounters of the Furred Kind
Donkey Kong Country
Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest
Final Fantasy III/VI
Final Fight
Goof Troop
Joe & Mac 2: Lost in the Tropics
Killer Instinct
Kirby's Fun Pak
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Legend of Zelda, The: A Link to the Past
Mega Man 7
Mega Man X
Mega Man X2
Mega Man X3
Mortal Kombat III
NBA Jam
NBA Jam Tournament Edition
Rock 'N Roll Racing
R-Type III: The Third Lightning
Secret of Mana
Street Fighter II: The World Warrior
Street Fighter II Turbo: Hyper Fighting
Super Mario All-Stars
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
Super Metroid
Super Punch Out!!
Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers
Super R-Type
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV: Turtles in Time
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3

I had a good childhood right?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2007)

Firemen
Kirbys Avalanche
Secret of Evermore
Clock Tower (Tranlated)
Monstonia (Translated)
Out Of This World
Sunset Riders
Ranma 1/2 (Translated)
Choplifter 3
Chavez
Populous
Populous 2
Ren + Stimpy : Fire Dogs
Samurai Shodown
Super Smash Tennis
Super Bomberman 2
Super Bomberman 3
Super Empire Strikes Back
Super Return Of The Jedi
Ultima : Runes Of Virtue 2
Tetris Battle Gaiden

EDIT : Oops, almost forgot Shooting Macross and Batman Returns


----------



## victorlammy (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh guys, all of you missed out a big one! It is extremely popular in Japan and Asia area, but most western player might not know the Parodius series on SNES. It is AWESOME!!! Strongly recommend it! Never played it be4? then your life is NOT complete!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To name some of the best in the series:
Jikkyou Oshaberi Parodius
Parodius-Non-Sense Fantasy
Gokujou Parodius

Try them out!!


----------



## fischju (Feb 25, 2008)

Mega Man X
R-Type III: The Third Lightning
Super R-Type
Super Mario World
Super Mario All Stars
Sunset Riders


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 17, 2008)

I will just suggest in addition  *Dungeon Master* the first Dungeon Crawling ever. The SNES version is not as good as the original on Atari but a must have for RPG players ... I  don't think it is supported by any emulator on DS.


----------



## KaliKot (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the list sucks

How the hell is Actraiser 2 in there? Double Dragon V? LOL those games SUCK

Rival Turf LOL that's the butchered american translation of the first Rushing Beat and it isnt even a good game

I propose adding Cybernator, Ninja Warriors, Rushing Beat Shura (Peace Keepers is the butchered american version of this), Gundam Wing Endless Duel, Fushigi no Shiren (The one which had a new DS version), Batman Returns, Adventures of Batman and Robin, King of the Dragons, Sonic Blast Man 2, Undercover Cops, Yuu Yuu Hakusho 1-4, and where the hell is Sunset Riders?

This is TRAGIC and I propose we rectify this

BURY ME WITH MY MONEY


----------



## KaliKot (Mar 23, 2008)

I forgot Power Rangers The Fighting Edition which is made by the same company as Gundam Wing Endless Duel

This thread needs a serious update


----------



## Dylan (Mar 29, 2008)

top 10 would be good


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 10, 2008)

Super Metroid
Super Metroid Redesign
Metroid Legacy
Super Mario All-Stars
Super Mario World
Super Mario World 2: YI
Super Mario RPG
Super Mario Kart
Zelda
DKC 1,2,3
Castlevania IV
Castlevania - Dracula X
Sparkster
Contra III
Super Turrican 1+2
Megaman X
Secret of Mana
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy II+III (US)
Super Street Fighter 2


----------



## Dylan (Apr 25, 2008)

could this thread please be edited with recommended, noteworthy, etc.?

it would make it a lot easier choosing games to try


----------



## koolthing (May 21, 2008)

i agree with ^

How can anyone not have mentioned SUPER SOCCER !!!


----------



## Brainy142 (May 31, 2008)

nice list


----------



## cris92x (May 31, 2008)

WHAT? WHERES WARIO WOODS... Aladdin and all 3 star wars games and xmen -mutant apocalypse


----------



## RoboClover (Jul 13, 2008)

uhm...im pretty sure out of this world is not a sequel to flashback...=/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2008)

RoboClover said:
			
		

> uhm...im pretty sure out of this world is not a sequel to flashback...=/



You're correct.  Flashback came after OOTW/Another World.


----------



## Shabadage (Aug 3, 2008)

Metal Marines!


----------



## Defiance (Aug 5, 2008)

Earthbound
Super Mario World
Super Mario RPG


...That's it for me.


----------



## BurlyEd (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a listing of my "SNES Gems" folder:

CODE
List Source : http://www.racketboy.com/retro/2007/02/bes...tendo-snes.html
2020 Super Baseball (U).smc
7th Saga, The (U) [!].smc
Acrobat Mission (J).smc
ActRaiser (U) [!].smc
Adventures of Batman & Robin, The (U).smc
Aero Fighters (U).smc
Aerobiz Supersonic (U).smc
Aladdin (U) [!].smc
Amazing Spider-Man, The - Lethal Foes (J).smc
Araiguma Rascal (J).smc
Arcana (U).smc
Axelay (U) [!].smc
Bahamut Lagoon (J) [T+Eng1.3-Emu_DeJap].smc
Bakuto Dochers (J).smc
Batman Returns (U) [!].smc
Battle Cross (J).smc
Battle Racers (J).smc
Battletoads & Double Dragon - The Ultimate Team (U) [!].smc
Bio Metal (U) [!].smc
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon - Another Story (J) [T+Eng1.00_BST].smc
Blackthorne (U) [!].smc
Blazeon (U).smc
Bomberman B-Daman (J).smc
Boogerman - A Pick and Flick Adventure (U) [!].smc
Breath of Fire (U) [!].smc
Breath of Fire II (U) [!].smc
Bugs Bunny - Rabbit Rampage (U) [!].smc
Castlevania - Dracula X (U) [!].smc
Chrono Trigger (U) [!].smc
Claymates (U) [!].smc
Contra III - The Alien Wars (U) [!].smc
Cool Spot (U) [!].smc
Cool World (U) [!].smc
Cosmo Gang - The Video (J).smc
Cybernator (U).smc
Darius Twin (U) [!].smc
Death and Return of Superman, The (U).smc
Demon's Crest (U) [!].smc
Der Langrisser (J) (V1.0) [T+Eng100%_LangFanDood].smc
Do-Re-Mi Fantasy - Milon no Dokidoki Daibouken (J) [T+Eng.99_Gaijin].smc
Dragon Ball Z - Hyper Dimension (J) [T+Eng99%_YF06].smc
Dragon Ball Z - Super Butouden 2 (J) (V1.0).smc
Dragon Ball Z - Super Gokuuden Totsugeki Hen (J) [T+Eng100_Ginew].smc
Dragon Quest I & II (J) [T-Eng1.0].smc
Dragon Quest III - Soshite Densetsu he... (J).smc
Dragon Quest V - Tenkuu no Hanayome (J) [T-Eng1.12_DeJap].smc
Dragon Quest VI - Maboroshi no Daichi (J) [T-Eng.90_NoPrgress].smc
Dragon Quest VI - Maboroshi no Daichi (J) [T-Eng.90b2_NoPrgress].smc
Dragon Quest VI - Maboroshi no Daichi (J) [T-Eng_DeJap].smc
Dragon View (U) [!].smc
Dream Basketball - Dunk & Hoop (J).smc
Earthbound (U) [!].smc
Equinox (U).smc
E.V.O. Search for Eden (U).smc
Final Fantasy - Mystic Quest (U) (V1.0) [!].smc
Final Fantasy II (U) (V1.0) [!].smc
Final Fantasy III (U) (V1.0) [!].smc
Final Fight (U).smc
Fire Emblem - Monshou no Nazo (J) (V1.1) [T+Eng005_Blaxor].smc
Fire Emblem - Seisen no Keifu (J) [T-Eng][b1].smc
Fire Emblem - Thraki 776 (J) (V.ROM) [T-Eng].smc
Firepower 2000 (U).smc
Flashback - The Quest for Identity (U) [!].smc
F-ZERO (U) [!].smc
Ganbare Daiku no Gensan (J) [!].smc
Gegege no Kitarou - Youkai Donjara (ST).smc
Gemfire (U).smc
Ghost Sweeper Mikami Gokuraku Daisakusen (J).smc
Gokujou Parodius (J).smc
Gradius III (U) [!].smc
Gundam Wing - Endless Duel.smc
Harvest Moon (U).smc
Heisei Inu Monogatari Bow - Pop'n Smash!! (J).smc
Ignition Factor, The (U).smc
Illusion of Gaia (U) [!].smc
Inindo - Way of the Ninja (U).smc
Iron Commando (E) (NG-Dump Known).smc
Jikkyou Oshaberi Parodius (J).smc
Joe & Mac (U) [!].smc
Keeper (J).smc
Killer Instinct (U) (V1.0) [!].smc
King Arthur's World (U) [!].smc
King of Dragons, The (U) [!].smc
King of the Monsters (U).smc
Kirby Super Star (U) [!].smc
Kirby's Avalanche (U) [!].smc
Kirby's Dream Land 3 (U).smc
Knights of the Round (U).smc
Kunio-kun no Dodge Ball - Zenin Shuugou! (J) [T+Eng100_azel].smc
Legend (U) (718).smc
Legend of The Mystical Ninja, The (U) [!].smc
Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past (U) [!].smc
Lion King, The (U).smc
List.txt
Live A Live (J) [T+Eng1.00b_AGTP].smc
Lode Runner Twin - Justy to Liberty no Daibouken (J).smc
Lost Vikings, The (U) [!].smc
Lufia & The Fortress of Doom (U) [!].smc
Lufia II - Rise of the Sinistrals (U).smc
Madden NFL '98 (U).smc
Magical Pop'n (J) [T+Eng1.01_AGTP].smc
Magical Quest Starring Mickey Mouse, The (U) [!].smc
Majuu Ou (J).smc
Marchen Adventure Cotton 100% (J).smc
Mario & Wario (J).smc
Marvel Super Heroes - War of the Gems (U).smc
Mazinger Z (J) (28996).smc
Mechwarrior 3050 (U) [!].smc
Mega Man X (U) (V1.0) [!].smc
Mega Man X 2 (U) [!].smc
Mega Man X 3 (U) [!].smc
Metal Marines (U).smc
Metal Warriors (U).smc
Mickey Mania (U) [!].smc
Mickey no Tokyo Disneyland Daibouken (J).smc
Mickey to Donald - Magical Adventure 3 (J) [T+Eng1.0RPGone].smc
Miracle Girls (J).smc
Mortal Kombat (U) [!].smc
NBA Jam (U) (V1.0).smc
Nosferatu (U).smc
Ogre Battle - The March of the Black Queen (U) [!].smc
Otoboke Ninja Colosseum (J).smc
Out of This World (U) [!].smc
Paladin's Quest (U) [!].smc
Phantom 2040 (U).smc
Pilotwings (U) [!].smc
Plok! (U) [!].smc
Pocky & Rocky (U) [!].smc
Pop'n Twinbee - Rainbow Bell Adventures (E).smc
Pop'n Twinbee (E).smc
Populous (U) [!].smc
Power Lode Runner (J) (NP).smc
Power Soukoban (J) (NP).smc
Primal Rage (U) [!].smc
Prince of Persia (U).smc
Ranma Nibunnoichi - Gu Choki Ougi Jaanken (J).smc
Rendering Ranger R2 (J).smc
Rock N' Roll Racing (U) [!].smc
Romance of the Three Kingdoms II (U).smc
Romancing SaGa 3 (J) (V1.0) [T+Eng.35_Dragonsoft].smc
R-Type III - The Third Lightning (U) [!].smc
Samurai Shodown (U).smc
Sanrio World Smash Ball! (J).smc
SD F-1 Grand Prix (J).smc
SD Hiryuu no Ken (J).smc
Secret of Evermore (U) [!].smc
Secret of Mana (U) [!].smc
Shadowrun (U) [hI].smc
Shin Megami Tensei (J) (V1.0) [T+Eng1.00_AGTP].smc
Shin Nekketsu Kouha - Kunio-tachi no Banka (J).smc
Shodai Nekketsu Kouha Kunio-kun (J).smc
Sim City (U) [!].smc
Sim Earth - The Living Planet (U) [!].smc
Sky Blazer (U) [!].smc
Soul Blazer (U) [!].smc
Space Megaforce (U) [!].smc
Spark World (J).smc
Spider-Man & Venom - Maximum Carnage (U).smc
Spriggan Powered (J).smc
Star Fox (U) (V1.0) [!].smc
Star Ocean (J) [T+Eng1.0_DeJap].smc
Street Fighter Alpha 2 (U) [!].smc
Street Fighter II - The World Warrior (U) [!].smc
Strike Gunner (U) [!].smc
Stunt Race FX (U) [!].smc
Super Bomberman - Panic Bomber W (J).smc
Super Bomberman (U).smc
Super Castlevania IV (U) [!].smc
Super Double Dragon (U).smc
Super Earth Defense Force (U) [!].smc
Super Famicom Wars (J) (NP).smc
Super Ghouls 'N Ghosts (U) [!].smc
Super Mad Champ (J).smc
Super Mario All-Stars (U) [!].smc
Super Mario Kart (U) [!].smc
Super Mario RPG - Legend of the Seven Stars (U) [!].smc
Super Mario World (U) [!].smc
Super Mario World 2 - Yoshi's Island (U) (M3) (V1.0) [!].smc
Super Metroid (JU) [!].smc
Super Nova (U).smc
Super R-Type (U) [!].smc
Super Smash T.V. (U).smc
Super Soccer (U).smc
Super Soukoban (J).smc
Super Star Wars - Return of the Jedi (U) (V1.1) [!].smc
Super Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (U) (V1.0) [!].smc
Super Star Wars (U) (V1.0) [!].smc
Super Tekkyuu Fight! (J).smc
Super Tennis (U) [!].smc
Sutte Hakkun (J) (NP).smc
Taekwon-Do (J).smc
Tales of Phantasia (J) [T+Eng1.2UpCase_DeJap].smc
Tecmo Super Bowl (U) [!].smc
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Tournament Fighters (U).smc
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV - Turtles in Time (U) [!].smc
Terranigma (E) [!].smc
Tetris & Dr. Mario (U) [!].smc
Tetris Attack (U) [!].smc
Thunder Spirits (U) [!].smc
Tiny Toon Adventures - Buster Busts Loose! (U) [!].smc
Top Gear (U) [!].smc
Twisted Tales of Spike McFang, The (U).smc
U.N. Squadron (U) [!].smc
Uchuu no Kishi - Tekkaman Blade (J).smc
Uchuu Race - Astro Go! Go! (J).smc
Umihara Kawase (J) [T+Eng2.1_ROMHackWorkshop].smc
Wario's Woods (U) [!].smc
Wild Guns (U).smc
Wizardry V - Heart of the Maelstrom (U) [!].smc
Wonder Project J - Kikai no Shounen Pino (J) [T-Eng].smc
Wrecking Crew '98 (J) (NP).smc
X-Men - Mutant Apocalypse (U).smc
Zero the Kamikaze Squirrel (U) [!].smc



I like the Japanese to English translations, especially:
Dragon Quest V - Tenkuu no Hanayome (J) [T-Eng1.12_DeJap].smc
I tried the DS Japanese version, but it got confusing after 12-15 hours, so I played this.
Highly recommended!


----------



## leonster (Sep 29, 2008)

Aladdin
Super Mario RPG
Super Mario World
Super Mario World 2 - Yoshi's Island
Super Metroid


----------



## Torrunt (Oct 4, 2008)

Alfred Chicken
Harvest Moon
Battletoads & Double Dragon - The Ultimate Team
Battletoads in Battlemaniacs
Donkey Kong Country
Chrono Trigger
Earthbound
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Secret of Mana
Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## ZonMachi (Jan 1, 2009)

Chrono Trigger, Starfox, Streetfighter II Turbo, TMNT: Traveling Through Time (I personally though it was a pretty fun but long arcade styled beat em up), and Mariopaint


----------



## GcGX (Feb 22, 2009)

Super Adventure Island II


----------



## Radiopools (Mar 19, 2009)

oooh SNES..one of the best systems ever, for sure!

Super Mario RPG
Megaman x (probably my favorite)
Mario Paint
Kirby Superstar
NBA Jam TE
Jurassic Park!
Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past
Primal Rage
Gundam Wing: Endless Duel
there are countless others, these are in my top though.


----------



## Geezuzkhrist119 (May 26, 2009)

earthbound is the greatest rpg ever


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jun 22, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda: Ancient Stone Tablet
The Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past

I liek those games.


----------



## KirovAir (Jun 23, 2009)

Harvest Moon, for sure. I've played that over and over and over.

Those were the days..


----------



## Hachibei (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh man, so many amazing games..

Secret of Mana
Seiken Densetsu 3
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy VI
Chrono Trigger
Terranigma
Live-A-Live


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

Terranigma. It's just the best game in existence.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Aug 31, 2009)

This topic needs to be redone and made like the others with votes counted so its easier to see which games are better xD


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 20, 2009)

Zombies Ate My Neighbours
Mario Paint
Donkey Kong Country 1 and 2
Street Fighter 2
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario All Stars
Super Mario World
Zelda-Link to the Past
Super Star Wars-all three
Battletoads
Aladdin
F-Zero
Bomberman
Captain Commando
TMNT-Turtles in Time
TMNT-Tournament Fighters

Also, while not technically a game, the Super Game Boy was awesome.


----------



## naveedy (Sep 21, 2009)

Front Mission

A link to the Past

Smash TV

TMNT Turtles in Time

Star Ocean

Kunio Kun


just to name a few of the hundreds...


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

Super Conflict! I always liked that game and Conflict on the NES.


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 15, 2009)

naveedy said:
			
		

> Front Mission
> 
> A link to the Past
> 
> ...



I'm pretty surprised I didn't see Turtles in Time on the list yet.  I believe it deserves to be on the main page!


----------



## prowler (Nov 14, 2009)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors!


----------



## Sceptile95 (Jan 9, 2010)

Mortal Kombat 2
Mortal Kombat 3
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
Killer Instinct
Super Mario All-stars
Donkey Kong Country
Donkey Kong Country 2
Donkey Kong Country 3

My favourite essentials!


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 9, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Super Mario World


----------



## DDRPenguin (Feb 8, 2010)

Kirby KiraKira Kizzu (Translated) (Kirby Super Star Stacker)


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 30, 2010)

Takeshi is going to update this list real soon


----------



## rich333 (Apr 1, 2010)

"claymates" should be on that list


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2010)

Super Mario RPG - Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Metroid
Another World

*Edit1:* A bit weird. No numbers beside the game to check how many people voted for it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *Edit1:* A bit weird. No numbers beside the game to check how many people voted for it.


I'm going to update the list tomorrow and the new one will contain categories, just like the other "Essentials"-Lists. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit:
The list is updated and the new topic can be found at: [Essentials] SNES *NEW*


----------

